# Pair of rings



## MGH (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share my refining-related project this year. In the summer I tried my hand at making myself a gold ring. Then of course I couldn't _not_ make one for my wife, so she just received hers for Christmas. These are the first and only pieces of jewelry I've ever made. They are, of course, a little rough around the edges (literally). I find it satisfying nonetheless to be able to make these entirely with low-tech hand tools (melting dish, ingot mold, hammer, rolling mill, mandrel, files).

These are both .999 gold. Mine weighs in at 32.82g and my wife's at 16.54g. Being hand made, they are work-hardened into the final shape and are surprisingly strong. There's a huge difference in the malleability of freshly annealed gold versus after it's been stretched and hammered.


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2021)

That's perrrty.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks great! Well done.


----------



## Quiklearner (Dec 27, 2021)

Awesome MGH!


----------



## BLACKESTFOOT (Dec 27, 2021)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 28, 2021)

NICE !!!

Kurt


----------



## Martijn (Dec 28, 2021)

Those are some great looking rings! 
Well done


----------

